# Any Cruzers in the Tampa Bay Area?



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Bump to help the Flo-rida out


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Clearwater here


----------



## lscruze12 (Jul 8, 2014)

So just three of us so far? Still it would be cool to do something like the cruise I think


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Sadistik is from St. Louis 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lscruze12 (Jul 8, 2014)

ha, I guess I should've looked first... we can't be the only ones lol


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

The last Tampa Bay thread was just last week. Many replies. Lots of Floridians!


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Most of those posts are older though and we're pretty sure they no longer visit the forums


----------



## maddame (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm in Dunedin! Pretty new to this whole Cruze thing! Just bought my 2014 LS about 3 weeks ago and joined the forum 2 weeks ago!


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

maddame said:


> I'm in Dunedin! Pretty new to this whole Cruze thing! Just bought my 2014 LS about 3 weeks ago and joined the forum 2 weeks ago!


Awesome!!! Any plans for mods?


----------



## maddame (Jul 31, 2014)

Viridian said:


> Awesome!!! Any plans for mods?


Not yet! But I'm getting some great ideas for when time and money (Hahaha...more money than time!) allow!! Being that I have an LS with my plain jane hubcaps, I'd really like a nice set of rims first!!...we'll see....but, hmmm...got the car for my birthday, maybe I can swing the rims for christmas! :hope:


----------

